
MPG Plugin is perfect for creating an unlimited number of landing pagess - MPG_Plugin
https://www.mpgwp.com/
======
MPG_Plugin
With the MPG: Multiple Pages Generator WordPress plugin, you can keep your
website lean and fast and still generate an unlimited number of webpages with
customized content using just one template page and a CSV file.

USE CASES Landing pages Reach out far and wide with multiple high-quality and
unique landing pages to increase your engaged audience.

Location pages: Boost your local SEO with landing pages targeting specific
locations. You can even personalize each page with a corresponding and
customized map.

Profile pages: Manage profile pages within your website, simply update the
information in your CSV file and re-upload whenever you need to.

Translation pages: Have a URL for each language you want to present yourself
in.

Service pages: Create targeted keyword landing pages by having a detailed page
for every service offered.

Client pages: Increase your conversions by creating a customized welcome page
for each of your clients.

Explore all the use cases that this mass page creator plugin makes possible
for your website and your business.

UPDATE ANYTIME What’s the point of creating multiple new pages and then lose
track of them? MPG makes it incredibly easy to bulk edit if you want to make
small and big changes to your new pages.

You can delete or edit information from your CSV file, then simply re-upload
it. So if you want to replace a certain keyword, add or delete a page, just go
to your CSV and make your alterations.

If you want to change the look of your landing pages, you can bulk edit your
pages by editing and updating your template page. Add a piece of information,
change colors, coding, and more and MPG will do the rest.

UNIQUE LANDING PAGES You spend a lot of time and effort making sure your
website stands out from the crowd and represents your company faithfully.
That’s why your landing pages need to do that too.

[https://www.mpgwp.com/](https://www.mpgwp.com/)

